

Usage of Flash on websites fell to 20%, down from 25.3% one year ago. - MarionG
http://w3techs.com/technologies/details/cp-flash/all/all

======
ck2
No longer use it in Firefox. One less security hole to worry about.

Google singlehandedly solved this for me with youtube by encoding about 80% of
the videos in WebM - you just add "ipad" to your useragent for youtube.com
using <http://neko.tsugumi.org/UAControl.html>

Sadly cannot play any vimeo in firefox without flash though :-(

Windows XP users will not be able to use the firefox fallback solution for MP4
either (Windows Media Foundation).

~~~
recuter
Both YouTube and Vimeo (and I'm sure others) have an "HTML5" opt-in thing that
you can set.

Vimeo is more problematic, true. And not all videos have been re-encoded yet
but it is getting there.

~~~
belorn
Only if you have an google account. With the user agent, you can now get this
feature without one.

------
ghshephard
I wonder if there is a "tipping point" at which so few sites have flash, that
popular browsers will no longer feel the need to support it, resulting in an
ecosystem where web sites that want to present themselves to a broad audience
have to use some other delivery mechanism - resulting in a rapid drop to 0%.

I'm wondering if the iPad marketshare (in a few years) would be sufficient
enough to push the market over the edge.

~~~
jfim
There's still a lot of Flash that is used to compensate for things that are
not doable without it. For example, Github has Flash; try right clicking on
the "Copy this repository's URL to the clipboard" button on any git repo.

That, unfortunately, won't go away soon.

~~~
jstanley
That can totally go away. What about plain text which you just select and
copy?

If copying text is hard, I think actually cloning the repository after you've
copied it's URL is an insurmountable challenge.

~~~
smackfu
Yes, that would be an alternate workaround for a missing feature in HTML,
although not quite as good.

------
zdw
Putting aside the technical issues, this is an awesome development, if you're
blind or require a screen reader or other alternate input/consumption device
to use the Web. Flash sites nearly always had extremely horrible usability for
that part of the population.

------
pnewell4
I would be curious to know how much of this 20% is for actual content vs.
usage for web sockets, copy-to-clipboard, etc.

